# I'm checking something



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

☹

It now appears I can post emojis from my tool bar but look how tiny they are.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't like it. Won't use it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

cut and paste from BYC.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> cut and paste from BYC.


Ha Ha !!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sure I want to go to BYC for much of anything. Even emojis. 

The new platform will offer more choices but none of them are animated.


----------

